# Our Campervans



## RoyNorth (Jan 12, 2014)

Our first campervan, a Commer we owned around 1981







Second campervan another Commer we had about 1984






The last one a VW T3 with Holdsworth conversion, bought in 1997 and had it for 7 years. a lovely motor.











and now looking forward to the next campervan .... *soon*.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 12, 2014)

Luv your vans pal


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 13, 2014)

Great pics thx for sharing, two children a dog and a van seems just perfect.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 13, 2014)

Lovely family pics. Sums it up.


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you.

Pity we can't turn the clocks back sometimes. 
wonderful memories...


----------



## wisper (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you for the photo's, great vans


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 13, 2014)

Great vans, always  liked the Commers since I had a brand new one about 1972.Great pics, where did all those years go eh?


----------



## Firefox (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting, I remember the Commas - lovely family pics too


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Children now grown up with children of their own.


----------



## AuldTam (Jan 14, 2014)

Commer's were great for getting your blood pumping around the heart on a wet road when you had to brake quickly..:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 14, 2014)

RoyNorth said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Pity we can't turn the clocks back sometimes.
> wonderful memories...


clocking vans is against the law:rulez::scared:  very nice pics seems like you were having fun,the way life should be:cheers:


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 15, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> clocking vans is against the law:rulez::scared:



Very good...


----------

